# Hyper vs Hypo



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a question...I am diagnosed with Grave's Diesease, which went undiagnosed for many years. My GP was not doing a full thyroid panel. My daughter is 17 and experiencing symptoms of Hypo and Hyper. She has gained over 10 lbs in 2 months, Hot flashes, racing heart, depression, tired as well as GI issues. In December 2009, her TSH was 1.93 (range-0.34-4.82) 
Today she had labs to check her TSH as well as T4-total, not free. Is this sufficient for now or should we ask for a full thyroid panel?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> I have a question...I am diagnosed with Grave's Diesease, which went undiagnosed for many years. My GP was not doing a full thyroid panel. My daughter is 17 and experiencing symptoms of Hypo and Hyper. She has gained over 10 lbs in 2 months, Hot flashes, racing heart, depression, tired as well as GI issues. In December 2009, her TSH was 1.93 (range-0.34-4.82)
> Today she had labs to check her TSH as well as T4-total, not free. Is this sufficient for now or should we ask for a full thyroid panel?


I personally feel that antibodies' tests should be done. This is what I recommend.

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Wow!! I hate to hear this about your daughter but familial "is" familial. Wah!


----------

